# Hamilton Electric Hummer?



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Just getting to grips with my newly acquired Hamilton "Diver". It's my first electronic so go easy on me folks! I bought it as a non-runner but with a new battery and a bit of "fettling" she's away. It's a Hamilton 702 with a balance wheel but no tuning fork. Does this mean it's not a "hummer" It has a weird tick though but I wouldn't say it's a "hum". I've another electronic on it's way so I'll keep youse posted. Any info or advice greatly appreciated. Kind regards,










Doesn't seem to have seen much wear.

Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

tixntox said:


> Does this mean it's not a "hummer"


Yes...it is not a hummer...and nor is it a true Hamilton Electric as title suggests. It is a Hamilton Electronic with a Swiss-made Dynotron movement --- either an ESA 9157 or 9158 probably.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Very nice Mike :good:

As ever Paul is correct, it's not a hummer. Here's a similar vintage Hamilton I used to have which housed a ESA 9158.



















Cheers,

Gary


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Aha! It sounds more like a gunner than a Hummer and of course! It's an electronic. Doh to me! Thanks Silver Hawk. .... and Yes Orange one, that's the movement. Most of it looks familiar and the electronics don't look too scary. If I can build electronic clocks, radios and timer circuits, I should be able to cope with these.......... eventually. Thanks for the info. just wondering if I'll be able to sleep with this on the bedside cabinet. The 710 has almost thrown out a number of noisy "tickers" over the years!!! So long as my "ticker" keeps going I should be OK! Thanks again for responses and advice. Much appreciated.

Mike


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

Hi Mike,

Love that dial, with the orange and orange seconds hand and orange around hour and minute hands, rotating bezel, and big crown. Great find.

harleymanstan


----------

